
Visualization of how Bitcoin's UTXO set has evolved over time - gitmagic
https://twitter.com/timothyej/status/967210248032411648
======
gitmagic
Each pixel represents a block, where each column is 300 blocks. The orange
visualizes the number of unspent transaction outputs per block, and the blue
visualizes the amount of unspent BTC per block.

How I made it:

1\. Precalculated all block heights to snapshot the UTXO stats at (every 1008
blocks) 2\. Downloaded the whole blockchain using the Bitcoin Core client 3\.
Wrote a script that invalidates all blocks to X using the Bitcoin Core’s RPC
4\. Saved a snapshot of the UTXO set using the same method as for utxo-
stats.com (see source code below) 5\. Saved price with each snapshot (from a
csv file downloaded from coindesk.com) 6\. Repeated step 3 - 5 by invalidating
the next 1008 blocks 7\. Copied the source code for utxo-stats.com modified it
to load these snapshots one by one 8\. Recorded the screen using QuickTime 9\.
Imported the movie into iMovie and sped it up

Source code for utxo-stats.com: [https://github.com/blockfirm/utxo-
stats.com](https://github.com/blockfirm/utxo-stats.com)

Modified version of the Bitcoin Core client:
[https://github.com/blockfirm/bitcoin](https://github.com/blockfirm/bitcoin)

